# How many canker sores do you get a year?



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know that many people who don't get canker sores.. they can be painful and very annoying.

I've been wondering how many people normally get them and thought I'd put up a poll

No canker sores aren't always a sign of not brushing your teeth or being clean enough (I brush my teeth twice or more daily)



> Canker sores can run in families. They may also be linked to problems with the body's immune (defense) system. The sores may occur after a mouth injury due to dental work, aggressive tooth cleaning, or biting the tongue or cheek.
> 
> Canker sores can be triggered by emotional stress, dietary deficiencies (especially iron, folic acid, or vitamin B-12), menstrual periods, hormonal changes, food allergies, and similar situations. They occur most commonly with viral infections. In some cases, the cause can not be identified.


If you get these annoying sores, how many do you normally get in a year?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

This is one problem I've never really had. I may have had less than five of these in my life but it's been so long I don't remember what it felt like.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> This is one problem I've never really had. I may have had less than five of these in my life but it's been so long I don't remember what it felt like.


Lucky! So many people get them, my topic is kind of gross but I find it interesting since anxiety is somewhat stressful and stress leads to canker sores in some cases


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have had places in my mouth that I'd bitten get much more painful and turn white, and someone told me that that was a canker sore. That's only happened once or twice, around 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I always have them. Any time I get a cut or abrasion (even abrasion from a toothbrush) in my mouth, it turns into one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canker_sore

I barely know what they are. I think I have had maybe one a year (two tops). I always thought I caused it by biting the inside of my mouth. :stu


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think I have ever gotten one.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have never counted, but it seems like a lot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread is giving me a canker sore.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

about 20/year... no joke. I hate them. The ingredients in your toothpaste can help you combat them.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

It's interesting to see how many people get them  It's not really spoken about too much. 

They're a pain..


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

like 7-10 or less maybe


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd estimate 3, but I used to get them more as a kid.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I only get them when my immune system is down, like when I have a bad cold, or if I'm under a lot of stress.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if I've ever had one?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe a couple per year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero, I get them so rarely that I can't remember the last time I got one.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've never counted, but I seem to get them fairly regularly. At least three or four a year, I'd say; possibly more than that.

I'm actually surprised that there are so many people who never get them, or go years between them. I always just assumed it was something that everybody had to deal with from time to time.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just call them mouth ulcers, I think most people in the UK and Ireland do. I get maybe one, usually when I'm trying to eat the plate.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I get loads of them, but particularly when I'm more stressed out than usual. I normally have a mouth full of them around exam time or essay deadlines. Horrible things.

I tried Bonjela once, and it actually worked suprisingly well in numbing them. Shame the stuff is so damn expensive though.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Every now and then. I have one right now thats pissing me off but I'm too lazy to kill it with salt.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

mooncake said:


> I tried Bonjela once, and it actually worked suprisingly well in numbing them. Shame the stuff is so damn expensive though.


And it tastes nasty


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cheesecake said:


> I don't think I have ever gotten one.


Same here. The other month a SAS member complained to me by phone about a canker sore that was really annoying him. I had to ask him exactly what that was. I'd, of course, heard of them before but wasn't fully sure what they were.

I don't recall ever having one.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Got a whole bunch of them two years ago when I went to Maryland to spend Xmas with my ex's family. Before then I had never had them. Yeah...I know what's you're thinking. But no, I found out that I kept getting a bunch of them because us Ohioans are too used to flat land and can't take the higher altitudes of the East Coast. And there you go.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple. I bite my fingernails (and see no reason to stop) and occasionally my finger will slip and cut my gum or lip. Every so often that develops in to a sore.

If you had lots of sores as kids they are probably actually the cold sore virus, herpes simplex 1. Majority of the kids in the US get HSV1 from their relatives and have break outs while little. When the immune system develops it suppresses the virus and no more cold sores except about 20-30% of the population has recurring outbreaks. It's estimated that 80% of the population will contract HSV1 before they die. If I stress my immune system I'll sometimes see one. It starts as a tingling and then makes a blister inside the mouth or a rough scab like spot on the lips or around the mouth. Half the time it goes away before it fully forms a sore because my body is only stressed enough for a day or 2 and then my immune system bounces back.

http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/0938.html


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Used to get them all the time, now very rarely. I have one now though.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

7-10 possibly, hate those things so much, when you get them you appreciate what life was like b.c.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Last time I got one was..I don't even remember.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I get between 20-30 of them every year, I'd guess. At least once a month, and when I get one, more tend to pop up in other places just as the first one is healing. The people who don't get them don't know how lucky they are.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe one, but usually none. They run in the family on mother's side though (mom, brother, maternal-side cousin) so I dodged one genetic bullet at least.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not sure how much canker sores I get a year, but I get quite awfully a lot of it. As a matter of fact, I have one now. o^o


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was young I used to have probably over 10 a year. Now I probably get 3 or 4 a year.


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

Dont know exactly, but i seem to get them quite often.
I hate it when i have one around the time that i have to go to the dentist. I'm always worried he'll hit it with one of those dentist hooks :afr


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I was wondering what a canker sore is >< we just call them ulcers here. Otherwise, maybe just a few times a year I guess, not that much, just happens randomly.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I eat candy as much as a little kid does so I get them a lot. My favorite is sour stuff like sour patch watermelons, sour punch straws, and the like. So you can know where that's going.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Just one or two a year, but god, do I hate them whenever they occur. Why did a higher power above create such monstrosities!?


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I had to google to see what this was and it made me feel sick, I have never had one of those


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I used to get them all the time when I was really depressed.

It was pretty much the most miserable thing ever. A few were even the size of a dime. There were always at least two per week.

---

Ever since I recovered? Zero.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's contagious. I haven't had a single one in over half a year then I came into this thread and before I know it I start getting one a few days later. It's annoying.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get them like all the time. :[ I just had a couple of them about a week ago. They hurt like a *****.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Don't believe I've ever had one...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've had quite a few in the past few months.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I used to get them maybe a few times a year, but for the past few years.......hardly ever.

Little Bas****S so they are. See when you are eating and something like a crisp ( potato chip) hits it.......OMG! its so damn sore.......takes a week to go away. 

Usually I used to get then on the inside of the upper or lower lip, but once it was on the underside of the tongue......that was the worst position....eating was troublesome for a week.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not too long ago, I had one right near my lip on the inside of my cheek. Sometimes, I like looking inside my mouth with a flashlight to get a good look at them. It makes me cringe, though. >_<


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't had one in a loooong time. Used to get them quite often when I was a little kid.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Never had one i think.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I get them frequently and always in the same place in my mouth. It must have something to do with the way my teeth are orientated.


----------



## carpetZ (Sep 2, 2017)

I get canker sores so frequently during the school year. Quite often I have more than one in my mouth at a time. I try really hard not to let these stupid things run my life but its pretty hard when they make simple things like talking eating and even sleeping unbearable.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have no idea, but it is probably one or more. Can't picture anyone keeping count of this unless it is super rare for them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I get about a few per year. Use to it more when I was younger. I heard it can be due to diet, stress, or hormones.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

A few. I don't really count them. More likely to develop them if I'm particularly stressed out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A couple


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't think I've ever had one.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I had one about 6 months ago. I don't get them too frequently, thankfully. Maybe once every two/three years.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not one since 2011


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5-6 times a year..sometimes I don't notice until I consume something spicy


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Probably about ten. I have two or three right now, but they were only little and haven't hurt much, and are nearly better.

Most of mine are from accidentally biting the inside of my cheek or my tongue, and when it happens, I wish I could rewind time by a few seconds to undo the bite because I know it's going to hurt for the rest of the week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Apparently it's an STD or something?

I don't get them. I will get a sore for a few days if I bite my lip or something but that's supposed to happen, right?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Apparently it's an STD or something?
> 
> I don't get them. I will get a sore for a few days if I bite my lip or something but that's supposed to happen, right?





> The exact cause of most canker sores is unknown. Stress or tissue injury is thought to be the cause of simple canker sores. Certain foods -- including citrus or acidic fruits and vegetables (such as lemons, oranges, pineapples, apples, figs, tomatoes, and strawberries) -- can trigger a canker sore or make the problem worse. Sometimes a sharp tooth surface or dental appliance, such as braces or ill-fitting dentures, might also trigger canker sores.
> Some cases of complex canker sores are caused by an underlying health condition, such as an impaired immune system; nutritional problems, such as vitamin B-12, zinc, folic acid, or iron deficiency; or gastrointestinal tract disease, such as celiac disease or Crohn's disease.


http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/canker-sores#1


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

None, I can't remember the last time I had canker sores.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I actually got my first like a month ago or so. Something really set me off anxiety wise and *pop* there it was. I though it might've been a zit, right in the corner of my mouth but nope, it just stayed red and sore.


----------

